# Window rubber trim restorer



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi All

Noticed that the rubber trim around my windows is looking like its drying out so I'm looking for something that will help feed it and revive it. Is there anything out there that you can recommend to me?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I got some AG stuff that does this, not really used it so I dont know how good it is, but Im sure someone else may know or suggest something else.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Einzettgummi fledge is what you need


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Einzettgummi fledge is what you need


Where can I buy this from?


----------



## TUS 373 (Jan 31, 2008)

Einszett Gummi Pflege‎ - get it from BMW dealers usually, but other detailer supplies do stock it too.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Where can I buy this from?


Autobrite, a trader on here does it. Maybe other traders as well.

Tony


----------



## paulgwatts (Apr 4, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Where can I buy this from?


you can buy off ebay around £6.50 thats were i got mine cracking stuff:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Einszett-Gumm...3a566e21290a0e205150585fdf0202b#ht_3246wt_911

Here you go


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Einszett-Gumm...3a566e21290a0e205150585fdf0202b#ht_3246wt_911
> 
> Here you go


Thanks everyone. Just ordered some off ebay. Looks to be just the thing I need.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

How long does 1Z Gummi lasts on your exterior trim? I've similar stuff and found that it doesn't last more than one week...


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

you need to make sure you give them a good and propper clean first, i did mine the other day to find they lost there colour again after a few days, gave them a really hard wipe down with some wet tissue and loads of grime came off of them...

now done again and they look good as new...


----------



## tputtick (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the reminder/link, been meaning to get some for ages :thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Einszett Gummi is a great product and real must, because very few do what it does. It dresses rubber but its not really a dresser, a trim restorer, IMO. Its more an hidratant, a product that works deep in the rubbers, especially those that "seal" the car doors, restoring their flexibility and volume. In older cars and classics does wonders.
If you want to dress the rubber in order to look good, I would advice for example from the same brand Einszett Vinyl Gel or Kunstoff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Swissvax Seal Feed, a little goes a VERY long way :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I find Gummi Pfledge doesn't last on exterior seals, but is excellent on door / bonnet / boot seals. For exterior trim, try 1z Plastic-Vinyl Cleaner followed by 1z Vinyl-Rubber Care for excellent results

Linky

Don't worry that it's listed as an Interior product, it works (and lasts) on the Exterior :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*'Rubber' Seals*

The seals on most vehicles are no longer made of natural rubber; vehicle manufacturers use a specialized synthetic material called ethylene propylene diene monomer (EPDM). Real rubber, or blends containing real rubber, just cannot endure the direct exposure to sunlight (ultraviolet light) and the harmful-to-rubber oxidizing gases in our atmosphere.

The soft seals around doors, windows, and sunroof's hood and trunk are constantly subjected to thermal flex and compressed all the while being subjected to a hostile environment. To remain functional, they must stay flexible and require protection from the environment. The surfaces can be cleaned using a damp micro fibre towel and Iz einszett 'Plastik-Reiniger' Door and window seals must be treated 3-4 times a year. Use Iz einszett Gummipflege to treat all seals and caskets.

*Alternative products- *
1. Swissvax Seal Feed-Gum Feed (contains glycerine) to treat all seals and caskets. 
2.	Gummipflege Stift - It applies directly from the bottle like a shoe polish; when it dries it creates a dark matte seal, durability measured in months it has a little sponge on top of the bottle so you always get the right amount of product on your weather-stripping or rubber seals. Once applied to rubber they will take on a dark but natural shine. Use bi-annually to provide UV protection to avoid rubber from hardening or freezing - Detailer's Domain
3.	Zymol Seal a natural plant anti-oxidizing agent, it will prolong the useful life of the seal by restoring the original moisture and resist tearing and sticking
4.	Wurth Rubber Care Gel Stick- a silicone-free, biodegradable, and water repellent


----------

